# Looking for Sig p228 reference images.



## SuperHappyCow (Nov 20, 2011)

Heyyy, I'm looking for Sig P228 reference images of both sides, the back, front, top, and bottom, as I need them all for modeling a piece for my favorite television show. I have only been able to find blurry images of both sides. 

Would anyone be willing to upload good orthographics(as little perspective distortion as possible) to imageshack, or some similar site?

Thanks, I'd appreciate it. : D


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

you can find a bunch on google images 

The gun is no longer made any more which is a shame because it was the sidearm of my 2nd favorite television good guys as well, and one of my favorite sig models of all time


----------



## SuperHappyCow (Nov 20, 2011)

can't find any of the top at all or the bottom through image searches. I checked sites for gun image references specifically and many of them didn't even have the gun shown, let alone the top side. this stinks.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Burn Notice - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database

Here you go the very first gun is the P228, you have a angled shot from above as well multiple angles of the sides of the gun, plus a pic of a p228 duo tone

Burn Notice... They know their guns on that show


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

228 Right








228 Left


----------

